# QSI new info



## RIrail (May 5, 2008)

New information and pricing has recently been posted on the QSI site. 

http://www.qsisolutions.com/news/12...51812.html 

Steve


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Any indication as to complete specs, manual and product availability? 

"QSI Titan Update" was posted on mls almost a year ago and we're still waiting............. 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/aff/34/aft/120876/afv/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm very glad they ditched the plug for the speaker--I thought that was a weak point on the old card, I often had trouble with the wires coming loose in the female connector


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Screw terminals were a strong point for "hardwired" connections... most of the reasoning was so that people did not have to solder. I learned to "get my mind right" from TOC.









Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

What is the deal with sound files. For the Quantum Titan they show a total of 16. For the Quantum Revolution they show 42 just for Alco's.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Mike, 

I wouldn't take the Quantum Titan information serious yet. 
Some of it doesn't make much sense. 

I was just checking on this statement on their web site: 
"Due to Titan’s gigantic memory of 64 Mb - 8x more than the competition -......: 

I wonder who they consider to be the competition, certainly not the DCC Sound decoders that were picked in the other mls thread. 

ESU has 32 Mb of storage 
Zimo has 32 Mb of storage 
Massoth has the least with 16 Mb of storage 
...but in no case is QSI 8 x more than this particular competition. 

And Massoth has an XLSpro decoder with 64 Mb of storage, same as what QSI claims 
http://www.massoth.de/de/produkte/8xx3100.de.php 

Not sure where the English version is, this came up via google. 

Anyway, not that a bit more or less of storage will make or break a sound decoder, the weakest link for the sound is still the speaker. 
Just one example where the published QSI specs need some more work. 

I think the whole purpose of this QSI update was simply to tell the Large Scale community - Hey, we're still in the running, just be a bit more patient. 

Knut


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I must be missing something here. Seems that all of the sound files they have available would be able to load on the new Large Scale decoder.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep, that is true. From what I understand, and I also need to call in today, got a call last night, that there are 3 classes of sound file, and all will run on the Titan. The newer, "higher resolution" ones are not all rolled out yet, but of course, since the HO version is released, the pressure is there to complete the job on that library. There's also a class that allows the newer Titan features, but has the same "resolution" as the current sound files. 

I'm getting "downloaded" today, so I may have to correct some of these statements, but bottom line, the wealth of the American sound files is there. 

Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 23 May 2012 07:22 AM 
Yep, that is true. From what I understand, and I also need to call in today, got a call last night, that there are 3 classes of sound file, and all will run on the Titan. The newer, "higher resolution" ones are not all rolled out yet.........
Greg 
Greg,

By "higher resolution" I assume you mean a higher sample rate, do you know what the various actual sample rates are that are used by QSI?


Regards,


Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I will get that information Knut, I have it somewhere... I believe it may be both higher sampling rate and more bits too. 

Anyway, most of the more modern units have capability way in excess of the speakers used in general, but it's always nice to know the electronics are not the limiting case. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

QSI must have been taking lessons from Aristo because it seems like most of what they say is Polkspeak--at best they are just catching up to what everyone else can already do. They have done a great job of stringing everyone along though. If Greg, as one of their inside beta testers is just getting final prototypes now (from Greg's statement in the other thread), then don't they have to run the actual production etc? I would think they are still a few months away yet in that case. 

Keith


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In my experience with QSI, once the go button is pushed, they get the product built quickly... the issue is when is the go button actually pushed? 

I'll give the best REAL information I can as I get it. The beta unit is not in my hands yet. 

Greg


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Greg. It's a tough position to be in as a manufacturer--I understand that. You see a similar phenomenon in the r/c plane hobby, where the manufacturers are trying to out-guess and out-promise each other with new products, trying to hook people on them long before they are made. Then as soon as one is actually made the competition rushes to pirate copy them and they all probably end up getting made in the same Chinese factory anyway! What is interesting is that the ones that rely heavily on Chinese production or outsourcing of parts (and hence have the least control) are the worst at keeping deadlines. It's much the same here comparing say Aristo/QSI to Maerklin/LGB. Maerklin has been very good at keeping their production schedule online, up to date, and hitting their deadlines because they control much more of the process in-house. 

Keith


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

So it sounds like once again the new titan cards will be out in "4-6 weeks."


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Tony got dealer prices to us today. Shipping in two weeks. We will list on our store today. An adapter for USA locomotives will follow later. At least 4 different versions. Aristo 2 amperage's, Bachman, and a non plug and play with wire terminals. Sounds like all will ship with small steam loco sound. The computer interface should be popular.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Hope you are right Mike, but I'll believe it when I see it. QSI has been employing a "rubber two weeks" for quite awhile now, and if Greg is just getting a prototype this week....

I would love to be wrong!


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I do believe that now they are close. With Tony getting prices to dealers and sending images of the new decoders. The images in our store are not correct.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

On the Yahoo QSI forum, Lee Wheelbarger just posted this:

"The HO Titans are available now, and the G Scale in a few weeks. We are working on the sound files now."

Lee has some relationship to QSI that I don't understand. "A few weeks" is not that encouraging, but I would be happy to be proven wrong.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Lee does not work for QSI Solutions (who distributes the QSI G scale stuff) 

Lee does have a relationship with QSI Industries (who design and manufacture the core components) and QSI Solutions (who do the G scale changes and manufacturers the final boards) 

Lee does a lot of high end recordings of locos for the QSI sound file library, and also consults on the product. 

Lee Wheelbarger = "Loco Lee" 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I have had to HO version for a few weeks.


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 31 May 2012 08:54 AM 
I have had to HO version for a few weeks. 
Mike,

I'm still having trouble with some of the information that is published on the QSI solutions website.
The terminology used tells me that this is a totally "non-technical" person who is writing that.

I assume by "HO version" you mean the Titan-A....I was interested to see if one could use that for certain single motor Large Scale installations, requirements are basically a voltage rating in the 24 volt range or better, all HO DCC NMRA compliant decoders should really meet the 27 volt NMRA requirement, but many don't, then a current rating adequate for a single motor Large Scale loco and enough sound output power for outdoor use.

The Titan-A decoder ratings in the Titan-A manual are shown as follows:

DECODER RATINGS
Dimensions: Titan-U, 1.81”L x 0.68”Wx0.26”H 

Maximum Peak Voltage: 25v 
Steady State Current: 1.8-2.0 
Amps Stall Current : 2+ Amps
Speaker Load: 8 ohms x 2 
Audio Amplifier: Stereo, D Style Format (2 watts) 
Light Outputs: 10 with 256 Intensity levels ea. 
Function Current: 100ma


iwonder if as a dealer you have more detaied information....
For instance - "Maximum peak voltage" .... is their any reason they added the word "peak" - peak in that sense normally implies a short term parameter, so the question is, can this decoder handle 25 volts on an ongoing, long term basis or for some reason only on a short term, like a few seconds or minute basis?
If it is long term the parameter should just be called "Maximum voltage' and this would make that decoder usable for some Large Scale equipment.

"Steady State Current 1.8 to 2,0 amps ....is that motor current only or current capability of the whole decoder including all the active function outputs

Again, if it is a motor current capability of 2.0 amps this decoder can be used for most single motor Large Scale locos which typically draw less than 1 amp.


"Amps Stall Current: 2+ amps" - this has to be the most useless one of these few specs. If the steady stae current is 2 amps then the stall current will obviously be a bit more than 2 amps, but saying 2+ amps is totally meaningless.

"Audio Amplifier - "D style format" - another example of the "non-technical" writer of these specs. 




I just wonder if anyone has used this decoder in a single motor Large Scale loco - on the surface at least it sounds as if that should be perfectly doable.

Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

They usually try to cover themselves with the "peak voltage" phrase, meaning 26 volts will damage it in this case. 

People rarely can tell what the real "peak" voltage is on thier DCC layout... the only real way is with a scope. 

Greg


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Krs, These decoders are labeled Quantum Titan-U. The instruction manual states Max peak voltage 25V. Looks like you have the rest of the information listed. I brought these in for guys that would want them for the small G installations you are thinking about. They do have 2 speaker connections. I would say the weak point may be volume outside. May be good for an inside layout. They do come with 2 very small speakers.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony called today, he is shipping my beta unit overnight, should have tomorrow afternoon. 

He also indicated that the "production" units were being built now. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 31 May 2012 10:46 AM 
They usually try to cover themselves with the "peak voltage" phrase, meaning 26 volts will damage it in this case. 

People rarely can tell what the real "peak" voltage is on thier DCC layout... the only real way is with a scope. 

Greg


Greg,

You are thinking of the spikes that can be generated at the rising edge of the DCC waveform, like thesefor instance:










The amplitude of these can go way over 25 volts even with "HO DCC" at 14 volts nominal.
I sure hope QSI decoders can handle those spikes, the amplitude of those is pretty well uncontrolled in most layouts.

I expected the "25 volt" spec to be the nominal DCC level, the same one that is specified as 27 volts by NMRA. 


Knut


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The G scale QSI units made before could handle 37-45 volts... 

I think you can rest your fears... since the new units are coming... just get the G scale ones. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, I'm after an update. Has anyone purchased a QSI TITAN Largescale decoder yet? Are they available yet?









Greg, how is the beta decoder going? 

Wanting to order from TTX, but don't want to place order if they are still unavailable.









Any updates greatly appreciated

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Not yet.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

see the QSI beta thread on the product reviews section, no reason to duplicate that thread on this one. 

Greg


----------



## RGS K27-461 (Jan 8, 2008)

Thanks for the feed back.

Found the Beta thread after I posted.











Phil


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Important finding I am posting in every QSI thread: 

You MUST have a motor connected to the Titan when programming. The original QSI did not require this. The Titan does. Just spent quite a few hours with someone who used his existing bench programming setup that did not include a motor connected. 

Greg


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg, 
Do you mean that the G scale QSI Titan sound decoder now sell on the market? Do you know which hobby shop I can get a good price? Thanks. 
Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Been shipping for a while... most are almost sold out of first production run. I think RLD Hobbies has a few "magnums" left. Also try Litchfield station. 

All sell at same price... 

Greg


----------



## Gary To (Jan 5, 2008)

Hi Greg, 
Thanks for reply, I didn't see any first production run news from QSI web site, may be I need to wait for second production run. 
Gary


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Order now... they WILL sell out again... and they fill back orders first. 

Greg


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, *FINALLY *got my Titan in for my Bachmann 2-6-6-2T Mallet in Monday







! Bench-checked it as they recommended in the manual (using an HO-sized motor connected to the screw terminals). Only complaint so far is that I don't particularly care for the whistle they programmed for the Mallet; sounds like a single-note job, like to do a chime whistle such as perhaps a PRR K4 or T1







whistle instead. Called Tony's with some questions about downloading the correct sound files to it yesterday; from what he told me, apparently the *entire QSI sound library is pre-loaded *







on the Titan, & sounds can be selected via *CV changes. *







He also informed me that in the case of the Mallet, the board was *totally "plug-&-play". *







At that time, the only programming I did was using the Quantum CV manager to program the locomotive address, changing it from the default "3" to "9".

At that point, I decided to do just that; the only wiring required was to cut the speaker connector for the older decoder off, & connect the speaker to the appropriate screw terminals. Plugged it into the Bachmann main board, gave it a quick operational check on the indoor test track, then outside to the railroad. The Mallet had been sitting on the shelf for a while & was initially a bit sluggish, but after about an hour of running, loosened up considerably & is now running beautifully.







Like a lot of the new features; the automatic correct directional whistles (such as the Phoenix sound boards have had for years), & also like the brake squeal effect. Tony also told me it was already fully set-up to take advantage of the Mallet's optical chuff sensors.







Today was "Watuppa Railway #9's" first full day of *"revenue service" *in about a year!










(That photo *was *from about a year ago - unfortunately, the smoke unit's burned out since then!







).

I'm still a bit uncertain, though, on exactly *how *







to reprogram that whistle sound. According to the Titan manual, if I wanted one of the two available PRR 3-chime whistles, I should change the value of *CV 117.0.1 *to either *4 or 9. *What's got me confused a bit is doing that *address format of XXX.X.X *for the CV. I originally wanted to experiment programming on the main via my NCE PowerHouse Pro system, but can't quite figure out a way to input that address format on the NCE system.







Any suggestions







- Or should I try programming that via the Quantum CV manager software ( a bit of a pain since it would involve wither pulling the board back out of the Mallet or trying to cram a short section of programming track on my already-overcrowed computer desk to do it with the board still in the Mallet!)
















*Tom*


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To program CV XXX.YY.Z 

Program CV 49 to YY 
Program CV 50 to Z 
Program CV XXX to the desired value. 

So, 117.0.1 to 4 would be 

CV 49 = 0 
CV 50 = 1 
CV 117 = 4 

Once you've set CVs 49 and 50, you can just change CV 117 to the various values for the different whistles you want to try until you find one that you like. Though I have to say, if you've got the programming software, use that instead. It's easier to audtion the various whistles and other sounds. Just click the menu to select the whistle, hit update, and then try it. I recently finished programming my first Titan diesel decoder, and sitting there clicking throug the various horns and motor sounds was totally cool! (And this from a steam guy!) 

Later, 

K


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, Kevin!







Wasn't quite that obvious from the manual; while they *did *give some color-coded examples of what you showed on some of the other pages, they neglected to do it for the "Steam Library Contents" page. May give it a quick try via "On the Main" programming with the NCE system before I hit the sack tonight.







*Tom*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Tom you might want to read my qsi tips page on my site... it explains the indexing scheme right off... I have been doing mostly testing of the new diesel sound files so have not used the cv's to change whistles yet, I normally use the cut and paste in the q2upgrade program, since I mess with the volume levels and other stuff. 

What you are looking to do is easier with the cv's... when you are programming a "double index" cv you will need to do it as Kevin outlined... if a single index, the nce system has a built in mode.. when you go to programming on the main, select 8 instead of 2 (it's in the nce manual) 

Greg


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

A quick follow-up, Kevin: *already done! *







The example you gave me was *perfect! *







Once I understood how to do the programming sequence, I was able to do *"Programming on the Main" *with the NCE system. My former (never-completed!







) indoor layout was re-configured about a year ago from any attempt at a "serious" model railroad to better suit the way its *actually been used *since the outdoor railroad was built - it now serves as strictly an *indoor storage yard & test track *for rolling stock that now operates *outdoors. *







To keep the DCC electronics together & at least somewhat weather-resistant, the NCE control station, 10-amp booster, wireless receiver, switching power supply, & wired cab are all installed in a plastic tote I call my *"Box of DCC" *(pictured below)...










Inside view...










In use view, wireless ProCab sitting on top...










& the wired cab, sitting in a very-conveniently-sized holder from a long-discarded wired phone screwed to the front edge of the "benchwork"..










DCC power connection to *either *the outdoor railroad or the indoor test track is via a dual banana plug & matching jack on the back of the tote...









The Mallet was already "in storage" on a siding off the "test track" of the layout, which made it easy to power up & start programming on the main.







Once I had the sequence down, I started playing with a *lot *of the various whistle sounds, finally settling on the *"D&RGW 4-Chime" *because it seemed to have an interesting bit of "echo reverberation"







mixed in on longer whistle blows. Then I started playing with the *bell sounds as well. *







Changed the bell from an air-operated one to *"Steam Bell, Hand Pull, Slow 2" *& then with some further input from my girlfriend







, also increased the bell volume. 

I shot some video yesterday with the *originally programmed bell & whistle sounds; *if I have time to do more video shooting this weekend, I'll shoot *additional video with the newly programmed sounds, *edit them together, upload it to YouTube to show the actual comparison.







Thanks again for your help! 








*Tom*


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg, didn't notice your post until after I did the 2nd reply to Kevin, but thanks for replying also.







(I started playing with the programming right after I got his post).







Got to hit the sack - have tomorrow off from work, & want to take advantage of what looks like the last mild weather we're going to have for a while & burn off some of the calories from Thanksgiving dinner by doing* at least 20 miles of "penanance" *







on my recumbent trike on one of the local bike trails (a former New Haven branch line roadbed). (Actually, if it's mild enough, I might do *over 30 miles.) *







*Tom*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I prefer the hand pulll bell myself, a little more variety in the sound... although of course many locos did have mechanical/steam powered. 

Also, remember to keep some momentum to help enhance the "sound of power... basically the QSI interprets CV's 3 & 4 as the weight of the train... so if you set them to zero, it minimizes the changes due to load. 

Have fun! 

Greg


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

As I mentioned in one of the last posts, took full advantage of a *beautiful *







fall day (55 ~ 57 degrees) yesterday & cranked out *35 miles *







on one of the local rail trails. Was a bit cloudy & cool earlier in the earlier in the morning, so waited until after the cloud cover burned off, didn't strat the ride until just about 1 PM, finished up at 4:30 PM, so by the time I got home it was too dark to shoot video.

Today was also sunny, but considerably *colder & windier *







- temp topped out at 45 around noon ~ 1 PM, then started dropping. I *did *get out & shoot video with the bell & whistle on the Mallet after reprogramming, but didn't spend any more time out there than I had to.







The first 6 minutes or so of the video is the *"out-of-the-box" *sound programming QSI is supplying if you order the Titan specifically configured for the Mallet; the remainder is after I changed *both *the bell & whistle sounds. For the whistle I selected the *"D&RGW 4-Chime" *sound because its not only a chime whistle, but also seems to have a bit of "echo effect"







mixed in. The bell I selected was *"Steam Bell, Hand Pull, Slow 2". *Take a listen to them both & see if you like my choices...










Thanks again for your input, Kevin & Greg.







*Tom*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Tom! 

Looks like the loco has good slow speed capability, you might be able to start off a bit slower by lowering CV2. 

Also, I did not notice a lot of increase in chuff volume when starting, maybe add some more acceleration momentum... that should do the trick. 

Love the bell and whistle! 

Greg


----------

